# My own Classical Music, Please help :)



## gavinbattigmusic (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello to all,

I am new at this forum posting so I apologize in advance, however, I have been a composer of classical music for over 5 years now and a pianist of 11 years. I would love it if I could spread my music out to the world and let people hear it and help me grow as a composer but also to grow in skill and to get better. If you all could reply to this and help me and listen to my music that would be the best and so much appreciated. Thank you all !!

Here is my linktree with many things about me such as my music Instagram, youtube, Spotify, apple music, and more!

https://linktr.ee/gavinbattigmusic

- Gavin Battig


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to Talk Classical Gavin. I assume you want feedback specifically on your compositions, we have a dedicated forum for that.

*Forum: Today's Composers
For composers: Get help, critiques, and participate in our composition-projects. Are you a composer?
*

I'm moving this thread there.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Why I can't hear sounds on your instagram?


----------

